

IP Routing Processing with Graphic Processors - vy8vWJlco
http://www.date-conference.com/proceedings/PAPERS/2010/DATE10/PDFFILES/02.6_4.PDF

======
SEJeff
This is going to bring OpenFlow[1] and software defined networks[2] to the
next level. What a genius idea!

[1] <http://www.openflow.org/> [2]
[http://www.opendaylight.org/announcements/2013/04/industry-l...](http://www.opendaylight.org/announcements/2013/04/industry-
leaders-collaborate-opendaylight-project-donate-key-technologies)

------
macros
Kinda like doing SSL on GPUs, the need for large batches makes it useless for
most workloads.

~~~
vy8vWJlco
I think that will improve substantially as more and more applications like
routing and SSL offload (and video encoding, etc) for CUDA/GPUs begin to take
advantage of massive parallelization which has largely been ignored (even in
OS multitasking) in general purpose systems. To me, that's the big deal: that
it's coming to (from) the desktop (via gaming cards). All the specialized
ASICs that drive things could be subsumed into commodity hardware. If we pour
effort into getting massive parallel right, and if it winds up in even the
cheapest SoCs, that will really be something to cheer for.

